# Saw RP



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

Well the first one disappeared, and I was really excited to do this type of RP as well ;-; So I thought of making another one. I’m not gonna be Jigsaw tho, would someone else be interested in doing that?


----------



## _Coby_ (Jun 28, 2018)

Me too


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 28, 2018)

_Coby_ said:


> Me too


Yeah...


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jun 29, 2018)

I wanna be the victim again.  I guess if there aren’t many takers I could do Jigsaw.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> I wanna be the victim again.  I guess if there aren’t many takers I could do Jigsaw.


Me too, but I don’t really want to be Jigsaw. We could wait for someone else, but if you’re ok with it, you can be Jigsaw. Thanks for offering up >w<


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well the first one disappeared, and I was really excited to do this type of RP as well ;-; So I thought of making another one. I’m not gonna be Jigsaw tho, would someone else be interested in doing that?



Hey-o I was wondering If I could join it. If you didnt know I made the original. Id be fine playing the victim or be jigsaw


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> I wanna be the victim again.  I guess if there aren’t many takers I could do Jigsaw.



Ohhh this sounds fun. We never got to see what happened between sokrio and jigsaw


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Silent_Alpha said:


> Hey-o I was wondering If I could join it. If you didnt know I made the original. Id be fine playing the victim or be jigsaw


Hey, you’re back! I’d be happy to give you the role of Jigsaw, or you could be the victim too and we can wait for someone else.


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey, you’re back! I’d be happy to give you the role of Jigsaw, or you could be the victim too and we can wait for someone else.



Sure I can play jigsaw again. Sorry about the other one being deleted apparently someone reported me on it. so Im mad about it, anyway did you guys start the rp yet? Id rather just do it in pm


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Silent_Alpha said:


> Sure I can play jigsaw again. Sorry about the other one being deleted apparently someone reported me on it. so Im mad about it, anyway did you guys start the rp yet? Id rather just do it in pm


 I haven’t yet since there was only me, @Sokrio Nazuri, and @_Coby_. But I’ll start one in pm for us


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I haven’t yet since there was only me, @Sokrio Nazuri, and @_Coby_. But I’ll start one in pm for us



looking forward to it


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I haven’t yet since there was only me, @Sokrio Nazuri, and @_Coby_. But I’ll start one in pm for us



 hey though Im thinking sokrio should be jigsaw in this Rp since in the last rp his whole family got killed I think he would be better off as jigsaw


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Well all of this is non-canon, so it wouldn’t really matter who got killed and what happened in the previous RP and this one too


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well all of this is non-canon, so it wouldn’t really matter who got killed and what happened in the previous RP and this one too



Ok but I still think sokrio should be jigsaw. I wanna play a victim but that all depends.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

Silent_Alpha said:


> Ok but I still think sokrio should be jigsaw. I wanna play a victim but that all depends.


Sure. That will still be Sokrio’s choice tho.


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jun 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sure. That will still be Sokrio’s choice tho.



yep


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jul 2, 2018)

Sorry for the late response guys! I can be jigsaw.


----------



## _Coby_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m not gonna be online for a while, so this will have to wait. I’m so so sorry for this. I hate my parents.


----------



## _Coby_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Don't worry


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jul 2, 2018)

It’s fine, no worries.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 2, 2018)

_Coby_ said:


> Don't worry


Thanks :3


----------



## _Coby_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Thanks :3



Your welcome. I know that parents can be very annoying sometimes.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 2, 2018)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> It’s fine, no worries.


Thanks too.


_Coby_ said:


> Your welcome. I know that parents can be very annoying sometimes.


Well mine are annoying ALL THE TIME


----------



## _Coby_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Thanks too.
> 
> Well mine are annoying ALL THE TIME



Just be patient


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 2, 2018)

_Coby_ said:


> Just be patient


;-; Okie


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jul 2, 2018)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> Sorry for the late response guys! I can be jigsaw.



ok when can we start?


----------



## _Coby_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Well... Assassinator, Sokrio and Zyther are not here so i think we should wait for them


----------



## Silent_Alpha (Jul 3, 2018)

_Coby_ said:


> Well... Assassinator, Sokrio and Zyther are not here so i think we should wait for them



ah yeah I just saw it.


----------

